
Restaurants to eaters: Please, for the love of god, stop using Seamless - SQL2219
http://newfoodeconomy.com/restaurants-eaters-please-love-god-stop-using-seamless
======
JoeAltmaier
Blah blah. He's not getting his legs broken by an enforcer; he's dealing with
a service that has contractual rules. Don't use them if you don't want to pay
their cut.

Same argument would go for Amazon or Apple's store.

------
sharemywin
I don't think people realize how expensive it is to deliver food. I blame
Domino's.

Domino's:

first free delivery,

next $2 per delivery now,

$7.95 if you pick it up, $14.95 if you get it delivered.

